# Cafe Velo, Beverley.



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

http://cafevelobeverley.co.uk/

Serving (and selling) The Blending Room beans along with a good food menu, home made style cakes and a relaxed, good atmosphere interior - I was really hoping to enjoy my visit today. We've been before and didn't think much to the coffee on that occasion but I wanted to give it a second go.

I am sure the beans and blend will make a good shot but my flat white today was pretty poor, to be honest. Watery milk with some fluffy bubbled foam on top of a poor/thin/sour shot. The cup itself (Acme) was nice though!!

I bought a bag of beans to test at home.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Gosh! That doesn't even hit "would you like a flake with that?" Coffee quality...

That said it's made me think about Aeros...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

training - i.e., lack of it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Missy said:


> Gosh! That doesn't even hit "would you like a flake with that?" Coffee quality...
> 
> That said it's made me think about Aeros...


I know! I was being fairly polite in my review . . . If I'm being totally honest it was vile! I wouldn't serve a visitor to ours coffee like that!!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Always a shame to see/hear these kinds of things. Definitely a training issue. I'd send the venue a private message just highlighting what you noticed, and emphasise how you want to see them succeed (spin it to a positive).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> training - i.e., lack of it.


Definitely a lack of training (if any)! You go sit down once you've ordered at the counter so I didn't see how he prepared it but I was tempted to ask if he wanted me to show him how to do it! I was pretty sure I couldn't use have produced something 100% better with my eyes shut!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped by an indy in Chester just after it opened. Had a sign up saying 'best coffee in Chester'. It was dire so I asked and got my money back. Person who served me confessed she didn't even like coffee. Don't think the place is still going.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stevie said:


> Always a shame to see/hear these kinds of things. Definitely a training issue. I'd send the venue a private message just highlighting what you noticed, and emphasise how you want to see them succeed (spin it to a positive).


Good idea! I DO want them to succeed (and to be fair it was pretty busy). I think the food is the draw.

Just remembered I overheard the 'Barista' owner comment to a customer he was adding some extra milk in a jug to her order (a cappuccino) as 'the level had dropped a bit'!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Dropped by an indy in Chester just after it opened. Had a sign up saying 'best coffee in Chester'. It was dire so I asked and got my money back. Person who served me confessed she didn't even like coffee. Don't think the place is still going.


Pretty big claim to make! You see a lot of coffee shops come and go . . .


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And the second worse thing about this is calling itself Cafe Velo - obviously trying to cash in on the Northern cycling powerhouse and an insult to the traditions and magic that attaches to 'velo'. The broom wagon for them.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Quite a few cyclists in there today, Phil104, with their bikes on the racks (along with a couple of vintage Chopper bikes for sale plus some cycling Lycra gear). Looking at their FB page they are definitely a popular stopping off/re-fuelling point.

Maybe they DO get their coffee right sometimes, a couple of people said it was 'great coffee' in their reviews!! Maybe they just don't know great coffee from dishwater


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

People don't always realise the work that needs to go into training and equipment setup when they open a business that wants to do coffee. They are often arogant and think 'its just coffee'. What they really need is an external consultant or trainer - or ideally, their coffee wholesaler's account manager to drop in and spend some time with them.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

MildredM said:


> http://cafevelobeverley.co.uk/
> 
> I bought a bag of beans to test at home.


How did you get on with the beans MildredM? I use James at TheBlendingRoom and he does a good selection, and all are high quality. It's a shame places like this massacre them!

What they served you was NOT a flat white! I'd have sent it back! Its pricey in there as well.

I've been once to Cafe Velo, wasn't impressed in the slightest. Very mediocre, and there are much better places around Hull and Beverley than here. Didn't like the attitude of the owner at all and he wasn't receptive to constructive criticism. Made me quite irritated tbh!

The only good thing about this cafe I suppose is that they use a local supplier.



MildredM said:


> Just remembered I overheard the 'Barista' owner comment...


The inverted commas were DEFINITELY required there!!











Stevie said:


> Always a shame to see/hear these kinds of things. Definitely a training issue. I'd send the venue a private message just highlighting what you noticed, and emphasise how you want to see them succeed (spin it to a positive).


He couldn't care less! Already tried that face to face whilst I was in there! Got some lame excuse I wasn't impressed with!



Phil104 said:


> And the second worse thing about this is calling itself Cafe Velo - obviously trying to cash in on the Northern cycling powerhouse and an insult to the traditions and magic that attaches to 'velo'. The broom wagon for them.


100%!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Belnding Room beans were ok, I can't say I was blown away but from recollection when I got them home and read the label I didn't really expect to be.

Glad it wasn't just me that found the owner's attitude irritating . . .


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've walked past this place several times but for some reason didn't feel the urge to go in. Maybe a lucky escape.

getting ready to go and see north man coffee this morning, may come back with some beans too!


----------

